# Blue Panther



## ohdeebee (Feb 3, 2015)

Somebody on here was looking for a blue Panther. Looks good but the pics aren't great. 

http://ventura.craigslist.org/bik/4872057314.html


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Feb 3, 2015)

Is it me or does that fork on the boys look a wee bit too curved on the top?...


----------



## Pantmaker (Feb 3, 2015)

Thx yes...I just texted him.


----------



## jpromo (Feb 3, 2015)

Either the color representation in the picture is off, or those were repainted. Even well-preserved examples have some paint loss on the tanks and some decal fading, but these look pristine, despite the poor picture quality. The men's looks like it has a non-Panther Rocket Ray as well, with a newer seat may suggest it's been redone. Though, it's possible they're survivors and very nice in person.


----------



## Pantmaker (Feb 3, 2015)

Didnt the blue color change in 54 to Metallic Blue?


----------



## Freqman1 (Feb 3, 2015)

Pantmaker said:


> Didnt the blue color change in 54 to Metallic Blue?




Not on the Panther. Bikes seem priced on the high side to me. V/r Shawn


----------



## Spence36 (Feb 3, 2015)

Yes dark blue changed to metallic I used to own one


----------

